# Industrial buildings: Build & weather!!



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

https://youtu.be/aQlSS_DvQFc


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice video. I think this can be very helpful for people wanting to get started into scratchbuilding. 

I started doing this over 25 years ago because at the time there weren't as many kits available like we have today. I always keep a good selection of Evergreen styrene on hand as well as a good collection of different types of wood stris and sheeting. You never know when you'll need it. 

At first it can be a bit intimidating, but after you get a couple under your belt, you'll find out how easy it is to build anything you may need. 

Thanks for the video.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would definitely encourage all of you to try your hand at scratch
building for your layout. It is a totally enjoyable pass time. And
it's not that difficult as you can see in that video. It's great to
do on a cold blustery day outside, or even, a hot steamy one
with you in air conditioned comfort. It does help if you have
a little knowledge of actual construction techniques but you
don't have to be an experienced carpenter.

I do recommend, however, that you get a scale ruler. My metal
scale is from Model Railroader and has Z, N, HO and 0 gauge scales on
it. With it you don't need to do any calculations to build to scale.
You take real measurements in feet and inches then use the scale
ruler to measure your materials in scale feet and inches.

Start with a small trackside building, such as a crossing guard
shack. You'll mess up on the first one or two then you'll get
the hang of it.

Another easy starter...a small building under construction...you
erect the unfinished walls. 

















I use the scale and draw the building on ruled paper. Then
use that as a gluing jib.

Visit a hobby shop and look for the Basswood and balsa displays.
Also check out the Evergreen and Plastruct styrene construction
materials including various steel beams, and various forms
of building siding.

Don


----------



## gary60s (Nov 4, 2013)

Excellent advice Don. If any of you do N scale, I have done 108 sets of plans that save you the measuring step and is further explained in the link in this thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=39505


----------

